# Behavorial Sciences



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

hay folks!
as we know,da subject of Behavioral Sciences has been a part of our medical studies,so i wanna know n share ur opinions abt da Role of Behavioral Sciences in our profession.so,go ahead!
Regards,


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Well I don't know how important the subject of behavioral sciences is for actual practicing physicians, but dammnit, we need to know it for USMLE so I guess its wise to pay attention to those boring lectures!


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

I know that it is said that IMGs are known to have more difficulties with behavioral science then other subjects. 
I think it is important in a way because we must know how to aproach all subjects in a certain manner... There is a right way and wrong way to do everything and behavioral science teaches us that. Am I right?


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

ya Natacha...u r prrety rite....Behavorial Science teaches us abt da Medical Ethics,wut shud b our behaviour wid da patients...wut is aour duty towards our profession n wut kinda attitude v shud hav being medical professinals,all this stuff is thr is behavorial science n it helps us to b gud docz!rite....


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Behavioral sciences is one of the easier subjects to grasp and is not taking seriously by the international medical schools at all, but actually its not just for psychiatrists. You have to know when to spot a mental issue even as a surgeon in case a person is not able to consent properly to a surgery perhaps. Regular physicians prescribe more anti-depressants than psychiatrists themselves. Ethics aside though, if someone has to be taught what is right and wrong there is something fundamentally wrong with their upbringing in the first place!


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

It's not only a question of knowing whats right and wrong, it's also a matter of the influence of a different culture. Some people just have different way of acting and thinking depending on what culture they are from and other things. So sometimes they need a bit of guidance as to how one go about doing certain things in a different setting.


----------



## Sadaf (May 24, 2006)

Is it true that there is not a lot of Behavioral sciences teaching in Pakistan?
I've heard that it's not considered that important...some med schools don't even go over Behavioral sciences...


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Our school here in Islamabad puts a little too much emphasis on it for my liking!

I haven't heard of any schools yet that don't teach it, but it is a really relaxed class since there's almost never a test.


----------



## Sadaf (May 24, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> Our school here in Islamabad puts a little too much emphasis on it for my liking!
> 
> I haven't heard of any schools yet that don't teach it, but it is a really relaxed class since there's almost never a test.


Well, I guess thats good for me considering I find behavioral sciences really interesting. But the reason I was saying that they don't have behavioral sciences because I was reading on the Uni of Health and Sciences wedsite and it said that they were going to add behavioral sciences in 2007. Currently, they do not have it availble...and since a lot of colleges are affliated with UHS(like colleges in Lahore)... I think they may not have it too. 
( But Im Still Researching on it)


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

well sadaf.....its been started here in pak medical schools as well but the first exam of bohavioral scinces will b in 2007 .infact we r being taught it this yr n the next yr also n then we will b having its exam....but the matter is dat both teachers n students r not takng it much seriously n handling the subject in a very casual way....i reckon it shudnt b so....bcz the subject is not only interesting but its really important for our profession...imprving our atiitudes in realtion to our profession n much much more....personally speaking i find it quite an interesting subject! n i hope that our stafff gets more interested in teaching the subject well n lets c wut happens nxt yr ...wen we will b goin to hav the xam for the first time....!

cherrzz!


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

n u might hav seen at UHS website that they hav started a poster competition abt da role of Behavorial Sciences in our profession n im planning to do sumthng....i will b thankful to u if u cum up wid sum creative ideas n help me in the matter...infac tdats been a request frm all of u folks! 
Regards,


----------



## Sadaf (May 24, 2006)

Yah?I agree with you behavioral sciences should be taken much more seriously. It is a subject that is extremely necessary in Pakistan. The rates of depression in Pakistan are very high, estimating between 30 to 50%. Nearly 16 per 1000 of the children between three to nine years of age suffer from severe mental retardation. I mean there are many possible causes which contribute to high rates of mental health problems in Pakistan, including: interfamily marriages, high rates of birth injuries, economic decline and high rates of unemployment, rapidly changing social and cultural values, fragmentation of the family system, and loss of religious values. Also considering the conservatism in Pakistan, many people don?t share their problems with there family, they keep all there feeling inside which lead to many problems. If there were more psychiatrists in Pakistan, people would have somewhere to go and share their problems. Like here in the US psychiatrists have become such a common thing, people don?t just sit around and wait for their problems to magically disappear they do something about it. And even if you don?t want to do something in behavioral sciences field you still need the info to have good relationship with your with the people you are treating. When a person feels comfortable with their doctor, they will go to them with their problems.
* Doc Ammara, hopefully some of this info can help you with ur poster! Do u study at UHS?if so how is it??


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

thxx Sadaf....dats a quite gud idea,i will try to work up wid it hopefully.
UHS is not itself a medical school,infact its a university wid which almost all the medical schools of pakistan[punjab province] r affiliated and all these klgs r treated under da same rules n regulations,same prof examz rountne n othr thngs as well.so im a student of one of these medical schools affilited wid it named Nishter Medical College,Multan.As far as Uhs is concerned,its working up wid lots of thngs for the imrovement of medical klgs under it, n hope it bears sum fruit as well !


----------

